# 1/24 Diamond plate????



## fluke

Hiya gang!

The floor pattern in my 1/24 BSG Raptor was molded from Plastruck's 'so called' 1/24 scale DIAMOND PLATE PATTERN ......The problem is that it's HUGE and its a 'double plate' design which is incorrect and WAY to large...I have no idea what where they got 1/24 from?

I found the 'MCG' Model Car Garage 1/24 scale photo etch diamond plate pattern # 2270 online but they do not mention the size of the sheet you get.

Has anyone here ever used products of this nature and design and are there other options? It needs to be as thin as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Duck Fink

Man I know Hobbytown nearby has some plastic diamond plate at several different scales but I can't swear to you that they have exactly what you are looking for. I will check them out within the next couple of days and get back to you if nobody else comes up with an alternative or clues where to get something to suit your needs.


----------



## mynoosha

Duck Fink is steering you in the right direction; Hobbytown USA has what you need, I'd bet. I ran into the same issue on a 1/25 wrecker build I was doing, as I blindly ordered some Plastruct 1/24 diamond plate sheet styrene. That stuff has a pattern twice, if not three times, the size it should be- it looked comical.One trip to my not-so-nearby Hobbytown (Louisville), and I found a sheet of sheet styrene, I think it's .015", with a perfect, tiny,scale-correct pattern (single weave!). The sheet is about 7" x 11", and cost less than four bucks. Also, look at their line of K&S photo-etched mesh in small brass sheets (1.25"x 6.75"), they have a beautiful diamond mesh sheet that has a 3/64" pattern that might also work for you. Hope this helps!


----------



## farmersamm

For really good 1/24 1/25 diamond plate check out Don Mills Models. He sells a lot of the plate on E-Bay. It is correct. With Plastruct you almost have to go to HO scale to get anything close.


----------



## fluke

Thanks heaps dudes!  I try to stay true to my local Hobby Shop and generally don't care much for Hobby Town but some times you gotta sneak off to other sources.


----------



## fluke

Rats! The Hobby Town near me stocks Evergreen Styrene products only...not surprised, they are only 2 towns east from us.

Other than Don Mills...do you guys have the manufactures names of the products you mentioned?

Now I'm scratching my head...what to you think...can diamond plate patterns come in different sizes in real life??....I never really noticed or gave it much thought.


----------



## Duck Fink

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s7.cgi?cat_s=&age=&str=diamond+plate&sort_i=&show_i=&flag=&also_s=&I1.x=10&I1.y=12

Here ya go, dude. This is the stuff I saw at hobbytown. Midwest was the manufacturer of most of the styrene sheets I have bought in the past but plastruct IS the manufacturer of the stuff you are looking for. Here it is in 4 different scales....1/16, 1/24, 1/48 and 1/100.

As for different scales of real steel diamond plate......I always assumed one scale. That is all that I have ever seen anyway. Working in the architectural field I have a lot of info on diamond plate and the only thing that really varies in our specs and our drawings are the finishes and the thickness.


----------



## fluke

Thanks.

Now I'm really going nucking futz! 

While digging through some parts boxes last night I came across a diamond plate floor piece from a WWII German halftrack...sized it up along with 11X8 photo of the floor of the BSG Raptor and to my eyeball it looks very close.

ARGHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Duck Fink

One thing you could do is visit your local hardware store (lowes or Home depot). check out a sheet of diamond plate there. put your hand flat onto the plate and count the number of indentations from palm to fingertip. When you get home and take a measurement from palm to fingertip and that will give you a ratio to work with. divide your number by 24 (for 1/24 scale) and that will tell you how many indentations your diamond plate should have at that particular scale. 

example: palm to fingertip = 7". 
REAL diamond plate has 7 indentations in 7". 
7"divided by 24 = .291" (approxiamtely 1/3 of an inch). 
That means the diamond plate you are modeling with should have 7 indentations within a 1/3 of an inch length.

I am an "aesthtics" kinda guy. I personally would go with whatever LOOKS good and not worry about the ACTUAL scale too much. If the 1/24 stuff looks too large I would see what a sheet of that 1/48 scale stuff looks like.


----------



## farmersamm

I think the aesthetic approach reccomended by Duck Fink is the way to go. It seems that a lot of "scale" stuff in the kits aren't scale either. 

1/35 military stuff seems pretty faithful, almost too faithful. Stuff is hard to handle, like rear view mirrors etc.

Lot of the 1/24 and 1/25 stuff anything goes. Got cars with windshield wipers big as a house.

I still think Don Mills is as close as you are gonna get, plus it's around .060. Some other sheets are really much thinner and maybe not stiff enough for what you need.


----------



## fluke

Thanks guys. I go by eyeball mostly. I wish I can see that Don Mills stuff in person. 

Want to see insane?
I needed cooling vent covers like you see on electronic equipment that are only 3mm in dia. So I found some 'N' scale locomotive deisel engine blower covers that were 8mm in dia and cut them down to size. For some reason on the Raptor the area behind the fans are lit up so I had to do this.


----------



## Duck Fink

Now that's TINY!


----------



## farmersamm

fluke said:


> Thanks guys. I go by eyeball mostly. I wish I can see that Don Mills stuff in person.
> 
> Want to see insane?
> I needed cooling vent covers like you see on electronic equipment that are only 3mm in dia. So I found some 'N' scale locomotive deisel engine blower covers that were 8mm in dia and cut them down to size. For some reason on the Raptor the area behind the fans are lit up so I had to do this.


Hey Fluke, I hope this helps.


----------



## fluke

Duck Fink said:


> Now that's TINY!


Thats *NOT* what she said!  

Thanks FamerSamm! 

Here is what the fan guards are for:


----------



## farmersamm

Maybe the dear girl was looking from the wrong perspective. Lighting is everything


----------



## fluke

You dirty rat....why.. I otta!  

No problem with thinness....I'm going to look into the Don Mills pattern fer sure.

Thanks Samm!


----------



## Duck Fink

I'll tell ya what, Fluke.....you blew me away with that 2001 Space Pod you put together. I am anxious to see what this thing looks like when it is completed! and regardless of what SHE said, you had better use a ruler....for good measure!


----------



## fluke

*Thanks DUDE!*  



This isn't my build but this is what I am working on.


----------

